# I 10 migliori giochi della generazione appena conclusa, secondo voi



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2013)

Con l'arrivo di XboxOne, PS4 e WiiU è cominciata l'ottava generazione di videogiochi e si è conclusa la settima, che ha visto come protagonisti Xbox 360, PS3 e Wii. Quali sono stati i 10 videogiochi che vi sono piaciuti di più? Quelli che vi hanno emozionato di più? O che reputate semplicemente i migliori?
Per quanto mi riguarda:
*1:The Last of Us*(2013, PS3)
Secondo la mia opinione il miglior videogioco di sempre alla pari di Zelda:Ocarina of Time, Mario 64 e Half Life 2. Nessun videogioco mi ha regalato emozioni simili. Chi non lo ha ancora giocato lo faccia subito!
*2:Red Dead Redemption* (2010, Xbox 360 e PS3)
Non raggiunge il gradino più alto del podio solo perché ci sta The Last of Us. Nettamente il miglior gioco mai creato da Rockstar per distacco (so che per molti sarà una bestemmia). Una storia emozionante e intensa, che offre uno spaccato dell'America alla fine del vecchio West.
*3:Bioshock*(2007 Xbox 360 e PC, 2008 PS3)
Un videogioco a dir poco rivoluzionario con una storia e un'ambientazione degni di un film da Oscar. E uno di quei pochi videogiochi che per me si possono elevare ad opera d'arte. Il monologo di apertura di Andrew Ryan all'inizio del gioco (chi ci ha giocato capirà cosa intendo) è uno dei migliori della storia dei videogiochi, imho.
*4:GTA V*(2013, Xbox 360 e PS3)
Attesissimo, non ha deluso le aspettative, nemmeno le mie. Michael e Trevor valgono da soli l'acquisto del gioco. Peccato per Franklin. La gestione del suo personaggio non mi è piaciuta per niente ed è il motivo per cui il gioco si colloca solo al quarto posto.
*5:Bioshock:Infinite*(2013, Multipiattaforma)
Non è sequel dei primi 2, ma semplicemente un riuscitissimo cambiamento del brand. Un ambientazione stupenda, una trama che si infittisce sempre di più man mano che si va avanti fino ad un finale che toglie il respiro. Certamente Columbia non ha il fascino di Rapture (sono preferenze personali), ma difficilmente troverete ambientazioni migliori.
*6: Portal 1 e 2* (2007 e 2011, entrambi multipiattaforma)
Metto i due capitoli insieme perchè avrebbe poco senso dividerli. Un videogioco innovativo e originale, ma decisamente di nicchia. Occorre usare il cervello per uscire dai rompicapi di questo gioco, ed è proprio per questo che a me è piaciuto molto.
*7:Uncharted 1, 2 e 3* (2007, 2009 e 2011 PS3)
Uno dei motivi per cui vale la pena avere una PS3. Storie, ambientazioni e gameplay sono i punti di forza che fanno di questo videogioco un'eccellenza. Personalmente quello che preferisco è il 2, ma sono tutti di ottimo livello.
*8:Heavy Rain*(2010 PS3)
A chi non piace questo genere un pò particolare dubito che piacerà. Peccato, perchè si perde un poliziesco stupendo e di cui può scegliere la conclusione, con un colpo di scena che lascia di sasso.
*9:The Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess* (2006 Wii)
Un capitolo di Zelda non può mancare mai in questo tipo di classifiche. Sinceramente lo preferisco, e di molto, al mediocre Skyward Sword. Sarà l'ambintazione più oscura e l'atmosfera più matura, ma a me piacque molto ed è praticamente il motivo per cui nel 2008 comprai un Wii.
*10:God of War III* (2010 PS3)
La grande conclusione di una saga leggendaria. Gameplay, come sempre, estremamente appagante e battaglie coi boss epiche con una conclusione da brividi. Non vi nascondo che l'uscita di Ascension per me è stata un pò un colpo al cuore, ma giudicherò quando lo proverò.

So che mancano alcuni pesi massimi come Mass Effect, Gears of War o Super Mario Galaxy, ma nella maggior parte dei casi è perchè ancora non li ho giocati.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tralascio i giochi sportivi

Mass effect 3
Mass effect 1
Red dead redemption
Dragon age I
Mass effect 2
Skyrim
Dragon age II
Assassin's creed IV 
Gta V
Deus ex


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2013)

io non me la sento di fare una classifica perchè ne ho giocati pochi (una quindicina)
e devo giocare a Mass Effect (preso), Tomb Raider (preso), The Last of Us, GTA V, Max Payne 3, Hitman Absolution e altri


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2013)

Batman Arkham City
Batman Arkham Asylum
Fallout New Vegas
Fallout 3
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Dragon Age 1
Skyrim
I vari Assasin Creed

Una generazione volta alla semplificazione comunque. Morrowind ha più roba di Skyrim (puoi pure volare dove vuoi) e anche a livello di difficoltà i giochi del passato erano decisamente più difficili.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Li metto in ordine sparso:
Portal, Bioshock, Fifa 09 (da questo episodio Fifa è incominciato ad essere il miglior gioco di calcio al mondo), Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, The Darkness (gioco mai menzionato tra i migliori giochi, perchè preferiscono sparatutto insulsi come Cod) ecc. E' una generazione che devo ancora esplorare per bene e non l'ho potuto fare perchè sono stato in un periodo in cui ho pensato solo alle trilogie uscite su PS3.


----------



## Morghot (20 Dicembre 2013)

Dark Souls e Demon's Souls, fine classifica per me ... comunque oltre questi non saprei, non gioco a tanti giochi, ma questi due ci stanno per forza.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ma solo a me alla fine uncharted non è realmente piaciuto?

Partendo dal presupposto che giocavo pure a indiana jones e Atlantide nei primi anni 90?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Belli questi Topic, mi date belle idee per recuperare qualche grande classico della PS3


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me alla fine uncharted non è realmente piaciuto?
> 
> Partendo dal presupposto che giocavo pure a indiana jones e Atlantide nei primi anni 90?



Eccomi. E' un bel gioco, niente di eccezionale però.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fallout 3
Red Dead Redemption
Hitman Absolution
Skyrim
GTA V
Call of Duty 4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eccomi. E' un bel gioco, niente di eccezionale però.




per me è una saga meravigliosa e soprattutto originale


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me è una saga meravigliosa e soprattutto originale



Mah, originale non direi. 
Indiana Jones e Tomb Raider mi dicono qualcosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2013)

Non in ordine di preferenza.

- Last of Us
- Red Dead Redemption
- Beyond: Two Souls
- Tutta la saga di Uncharted
- Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
- God of War 3
- Tomb Raider reboot
- Batman: Arkham City
- Assassin's Creed 2
- Heavy Rain


----------



## Stex (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ma metal gear non lo citate?


----------



## Rui Costa (29 Dicembre 2013)

1. Assassin's Creed 2
2. GTA V
3. Skyrim
4. The Last Of Us
5. Red Dead Redemption
6. Batman Arkham City
7. Uncharted
8. L.A. Noire
9. Tekken 6
10. Battlefield 4


----------

